# Convert XTR M952 Cranks...



## bikefordinner (Dec 2, 2004)

Anyone have any idea how to convert my Shimano XTR M952 cranks for SS use?

I saw AC had a spider adapter, but can't find one anywhere. Anyone know of any other adapter for SS use on these cranks?

Thanks
Newish SS rider...


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*A few options...*

The AC spider that I had was designed for M950 arms that weren't as thick as the 952 arms. Mine broke after I tried to make it fit better with some creative machining using a Dremel tool.

You could get a spiderless chainring like a Spot, Jericho, or Boone that will fit on the spline of your M952 crankarms.

Or you could order Shimano part #Y1C511000. It's the Shimano spider that is designed to work with M952 crankarms and lets you run 5 arm 110mm chainrings with it. The only drawback is that the smallest ring that you can use is a 34 tooth. BTI says they have them in stock right now (Item #SH20500). After I broke my AC spider I got one of these and haven't had any trouble with my SS XTR crankset.


----------



## PinsNeedles (Aug 14, 2004)

*Hershey Racing*

I saw some nice anodized Hershey Racing spiders for XT and XTR cranks on e-bay. I don't have the link handy, but they look sweet and cost about $40 and fit 5 hole chainrings. Good luck...

Just found the item # 7117676727, seller is 2001rocket...


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*Do a search*

over on "Everything Drivetrain". There was a thread there recently about this - the short version is you can use an XT four arm spider - M750. It is black and beautiful.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

I run a Jericho Suffering on my 952 Cranks on my SS and I just picked up an extra SS ring for the cranks (or another bike) off a guy on Ebay. I think he has some more on Ebay now I searched for "single speed ring XTR" and it popped up. It's less than $50 and seems to be pretty nice. Haven't used it yet - but it looks good.

Lil Freddy says it's cool....









Later
FF


----------



## bones (Dec 19, 2003)

*be cautious*

replacement for any spidered chainring is goofy expensive if you can't find a deal on ebay.

I snapped my Jericho suffring this season in a race and couldn't find a spidered ring or a 952 spider adaptor in canada (literally). In order to get riding again I literally had to buy a whole new crankset/bb (Raceface Atlas) for my bike.

I like the spidered crank system now as I can change chainrings for 20 bucks versus 100.

b.


----------



## SSweetleaf (Jan 6, 2004)

*i got a shimano spider for mine and love em ...*

Here is a pic


----------



## mxbulldog (Jan 29, 2005)

Fast Freddy said:


> I run a Jericho Suffering on my 952 Cranks on my SS and I just picked up an extra SS ring for the cranks (or another bike) off a guy on Ebay. I think he has some more on Ebay now I searched for "single speed ring XTR" and it popped up. It's less than $50 and seems to be pretty nice. Haven't used it yet - but it looks good.
> 
> Just wondering if you had an update for this chainring? I am looking to SS a set of M950 cranks and am looking for a solution.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## japanrider (Jan 18, 2004)

*Get to a bike shop*

and find, or ask them to help you find, a Shimano M-750 spider. It's the XT level one that is a match for your 952 arm. (The LX level M-570 reportedly doesn't allow the lockring to be tightened fully.) These are a few years old, but shouldn't be extinct yet!

I finally found this in a shop (not a local one), and they had the 5-arm version as well, but I wanted the ease of finding 4-bolt rings. They installed it for free. It has been rock solid for 4 months of SS'ing:


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

This is my set up with a 5-arm adapter.


----------



## mxbulldog (Jan 29, 2005)

*Fast Freddy is a good guy!*



Fast Freddy said:


> I run a Jericho Suffering on my 952 Cranks on my SS and I just picked up an extra SS ring for the cranks (or another bike) off a guy on Ebay. I think he has some more on Ebay now I searched for "single speed ring XTR" and it popped up. It's less than $50 and seems to be pretty nice. Haven't used it yet - but it looks good.
> 
> Lil Freddy says it's cool....
> 
> ...


Thanks Freddy, and I hope Lil Freddy won't be too sad that you took his toy away! 

mxbulldog


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Pic with little guy!*

Just wondering if you had an update for this chainring? I am looking to SS a set of M950 cranks and am looking for a solution. 

FYI,

Fast Freddy's post is a _Spot_ brand ring. Jericho looks similar, but with 3 spokes. (not correcting earlier posts, just clarifying this pic which did not say I believe) Not as cheap as single rings, but probably the same if you pay for a spider & ring initially. I use these on my 950's & are a clean setup & work great. I'm @ about 135lbs., so maybe for the _big mashers_, a spider might be more durable.


----------



## Billy Zoom (Dec 31, 2003)

*Here's what I did.*

Boone titanium chainring. Get whatever size you want, they look beautiful, and although I've only had mine for a couple months, I heard they last forever. If your old chainrings are in good shape, you can sell them on E-bay and get a good amount of cash for them.

I picked up a 180mm 952 set at Supergo for $175.00 (YES, $175!), sold the new chainrings on E-bay for $100, and picked up the chainring for just over $100, custom ordered. Total cost, just under $200 for XTR crankarms with a pretty ti chainring. Woo hoo!

You might want to consider it. Otherwise, I see the Hershey adapter on E-bay pretty regularly.

Joel


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

D*mn it!!!!!
Quit posting all the Boone Pron!!!!! I keep getting that funny feeling when I see that stuff.  

Mmmust.........Re.....sist.....Temp........tation...........


----------



## mtnpedaler.com (Jan 22, 2004)

*Use any Shimano spider.*



bikefordinner said:


> Anyone have any idea how to convert my Shimano XTR M952 cranks for SS use?
> 
> I saw AC had a spider adapter, but can't find one anywhere. Anyone know of any other adapter for SS use on these cranks?
> 
> ...


I have XTR M952s with a XT spider. Mine's a 5 arm 58/94 but a 4 arm will work also. Feel free to get a hold of me if you can't find any. Your LBS should be able to get them no problem.


----------

